# John Deere GT235 Brake Forward Reverse Adjustment



## Joejoe42 (Aug 3, 2021)

Machine info: GT235 with K71B transmission

Anyone willing to post instructions on how to adjust the connection between the brake pedal linkage, the cruise control, and forward reverse pedal linkage?

My issue: Pushing on the brake pedal causes a forward creep. 

I have read on these forums about the same issue. Years ago, someone posted the instructions but they are not showing up. They also posted a link to TuffTorq troubleshooting guide which goes to a dead end.
I purchased this machine to be a donor for my 325 (not smart because not all parts are the same) so I am fixing this last issue before sending it on. I appreciate everyone's time.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

This may be you've seen posted??



https://tufftorq.ordertree.com/media/promo/AdjustingNeutral.pdf


----------



## Joejoe42 (Aug 3, 2021)

Thank you sixbales. I will take any and all information that may help. I will give it a shot.


----------

